# Fluke Report from Point Lookout (July 23d)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

In the morning, I decided to fish Point Lookout for Fluke. My best time for fluke in Point Lookout area is between the mid-August and mid-September. I was about 2-3 weeks too early, but someone has to post the fluke report I thought.

At the Point Lookout State Park parking lot, I found that I brought a wrong box of lures and jig heads . I picked a box with big jig heads and big lures for striper. Though, I always carry Fish-Bites, assorted hooks and sinkers in summer. I caught large spot for cut bait for fluke. I made 2 three-way bottom rigs. I put a long strip of spot on the circle hook, and also attached a golden spinner blade on the leader line. 

I drifted in 15-17’ of water between Lake Conoy (boat ramp entrance) and the Southern-most point. I caught about 5 bluefish @12 inches, 4 fluke at 12”, 16”, 16” and 17”, and 5 croaker at 12-17” on the three-way rig.

It was hottest day of the year, 100+ degree air temp and almost no wind.
I think keeper fluke will be there in two weeks.

The video fishing log:
<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OExr7TUeTSU?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="500">
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Even though you didn't catch a keeper fluke, still looks like a fun time catching. Thanks for the report!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work. Congrats.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Great report and thanks for the recon info on the Flounder bite. I loved the video as always.

We missed you at the BB on Sunday although it was hot and stormy that day. I look forward to see your report in 2 weeks.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Your video is blocked here at work, but thanks for the report. I'm going to get into some flatties (hopefully) in two Saturdays. Hopefully we'll have a cooler temperature to deal with then.

How far from your 3-way swivel did you place the spinner blade?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

7.62 said:


> Your video is blocked here at work, but thanks for the report. I'm going to get into some flatties (hopefully) in two Saturdays. Hopefully we'll have a cooler temperature to deal with then.
> 
> How far from your 3-way swivel did you place the spinner blade?


I am a spiner angler somewhat.. I will post how to attach/remove a spinner on the leader line easily later before Friday.

Ok now I convinced that you are serious. and You will kayak-fish. Take time. slow down. 

I have to work this coming weekend (Jul 30), I am trying to fish on Aug 6th and 13th in HRBT, CBBBT area. Feel free to join me. I will pick u up I will bring everything if you don't have it Once you fish with me, you will deifne your fishing needs. Though you bring your food and drinks. I am a bad cook.

Oh, we may do self rescue pratice before we quit fishing -- I've been praticeing JasonR's techique. His natural born technique is the best. 

Thanks.
joe


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

WTG Joe,
Thanks for the report and video..
GB


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Joe - LOL, what made you think I wasn't serious? I just started fishing last summer. I had never really fished before, except when I was a kid my dad took me a couple of times. Worm on a bobber, didn't catch anything and thought fishing was BORING. At age 32, I decided to give it another whirl. I did a little research, bought a little gear and STARTED CATCHING FISH. I was instantly addicted. I only fish from the banks, docks, etc because I have no boat. My wife says that I am "always" fishing and that if I get a kayak I will "never" be around. The only time I won't be fishing is Nov-Dec. Though I love fishing and know that is prime time for some species, I am a deer hunter first. I have seen lots of deer in Corolla, NC. I just need to devise a way to fish for striper in the surf while hiding in a blind for some Corolla deer. 

I cannot do 8/6 because of plans I already have, but may be able to do 8/13, though it may be difficult. I hope to be able to swing it. Thanks for the invite...I'll take all the schooling I can get!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

7.62,

I have received several requests - If I could take them kayak fishing. But only 10% acctually showed up. Kayak fishin is great. I fish 12 months a year because I chase any fish big or small. I believe that you will fish 12 months a year especially Nov-Dec. You don't want to miss big striper in the lower Bay

Joe


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, rest assured if I say I will be there, I will be there. 

Fishing Nov-Dec? Doubt it. Maybe a single outing with the chance of a very big payoff. You can legally fish year round. Hunting is much more regulated and the season is gone before you know it. Also, I can fill the freezer with deer much more quickly than I can with fish. Besides...I know a spot in Richmond where big stripers can be had in early spring.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Now I know you hunt. I don't blame you. The hunting season is too short. Alright, let's get some fish.

joe


----------

